# looking for a tracking collar or 2



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Anyone have a tracking collar or 2 they are willing to part with. Freq. doesn't matter. Let me know if you can help

Thanks


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

I have a pair sold my unit when i got my garmin had 4 colars and the guy only wanted 2 Dan


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

got some 217 johnsons


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

i have a buddy who has some 217 johnsons also. how much are looking at spending? 

later, dave


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

How much for the johnsons?


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

50 each 734-740-0951


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

i dont know exactly what my buddy wants for his but i know it is more than 50. 50 bucks for a tracking collar is a great deal, dont let those get away.

later, dave


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

With the garmin out there beep beep collars are a lot cheaper mine are 155s and will take $25 each for them at Autumn Oaks they had a whole table of them take your pick for $40.


----------



## Randle (Nov 6, 2000)

Where is Autumn Oaks? After this last weekend I can see where some sort of tracking collar would be a good way to go. Had a lost beagle almost all day Saturday. That really cuts into your hunting time! I've never looked into them before, just used the old bell on the collar technique.

Can anyone give me any information or point me to a good resource for info on tracking systems (new or used). I saw the Garmin system in the Cabelas catalog and don't really see that one as an option due to the price.


----------



## upperlimits (Jan 15, 2008)

if you can afford the garmin do it.I have both,and the garmin is so much nicer to use.It puts alot more fun in the hunt.you know excactly where your dogs are at all times.I got mine from golden acres supply out of grand haven and it was quite abit cheaper than the big stores.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Randle said:


> Where is Autumn Oaks? After this last weekend I can see where some sort of tracking collar would be a good way to go. Had a lost beagle almost all day Saturday. That really cuts into your hunting time! I've never looked into them before, just used the old bell on the collar technique.
> 
> Can anyone give me any information or point me to a good resource for info on tracking systems (new or used). I saw the Garmin system in the Cabelas catalog and don't really see that one as an option due to the price.


buddy has a tracker maxima 5000 with 2 johnson beagle collars for 300, he just got a garmin


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

micooner, where is your buddy located at and how old is the stuff. you peeked some interest. 

thanks in advance, dave


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

Autumn Oaks is a UKC hunt and show Richman Indiana Labor day weekend Over 2000 dogs in hunt and show and at least that many for sale on the grounds
GARMIN ASTRO 220 BUNDLE DC30 DOG TRACKING GPS FREE SHIP $ 369.99 e-bay


----------

